# Minimum Fare increase?



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Did the Minimum Fare amount increase in your market? I did my first Min fare yesterday in a while and noticed a slight increase in the amount paid. Wondering if all markets saw this.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

You of all people know this is not going to happen. Expect a withdraw from your account the difference of the overpaid base fare.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Did the Minimum Fare amount increase in your market? I did my first Min fare yesterday in a while and noticed a slight increase in the amount paid. Wondering if all markets saw this.


How much is the minimum fare in your market?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I think it is $2.69 where I drive. I don't get any of those if you position your car properly though.


----------



## Terrapin Bound (Mar 4, 2019)

I think mine did, it is now equal to the cx fee, $3.85.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

No change in my market. $3.20


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

My market it was $3.97 on X now seems to be $4.42

Lyft in my market is still $3.97

Uber actually did something good for once


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Yeah, not in my market. Minimum fare is $3.00, unless Uber gives me $2.99 or $2.98 instead.


----------



## 101Uber (May 18, 2021)

ANT 7 said:


> I think it is $2.69 where I drive. I don't get any of those if you position your car properly though.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

whatever uber feels like charging that ride.


----------



## Stanley B (May 5, 2016)

In Denver, $5.09 now. Was $4. In the ski resorts, $8 for minimum fare. Uber also offering a $6 1 ride quest add-on for every ride in Breckenridge, so $14 is the minimum in Breck right.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Stanley B said:


> In Denver, $5.09 now. Was $4. In the ski resorts, $8 for minimum fare. Uber also offering a $6 1 ride quest add-on for every ride in Breckenridge, so $14 is the minimum in Breck right.


Not bad, Çtanley!


----------



## OhYay5Stars (Oct 28, 2019)

$0.55 per ride surcharge in our market, for 60 days starting 3/16. Better than nothing for now, but 60 days to "re-evaluate" could quickly become inadequate if the prices continue to surge upwards.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

OhYay5Stars said:


> $0.55 per ride surcharge in our market, for 60 days starting 3/16. Better than nothing for now, but 60 days to "re-evaluate" could quickly become inadequate if the prices continue to surge upwards.


Why not start immediately? I'm sure they could have started it right away.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uber will do nothing speedy to help drivers. A miracle could have happen, market relaxed and oil got cheep fast. 

Bam.... Uber pulls surcharge because its all better now.....


Its dropped $25 in 5 days for barrel of oil.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> Why not start immediately? I'm sure they could have started it right away.


No. The reason is to brag on media. While we still get 60-40 split on short rides. Fares 20 we get 11


----------

